# hardrive platters?



## uksmoker (Aug 18, 2008)

how many hard drive platters wood it be to make it woth while processing them, say to get a gram or so , and also what do people get for sellin a gram of platinum


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Aug 18, 2008)

Way too many variables to be able to even say. As far as I know, very few platters have Pt in them and even if they did, the amounts are probably very minuscule.

spot price / 31.1034768 = price of gram


Anybody feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 18, 2008)

Getting Pt out of platters is simple

1. Sell the platters
2. Buy Pt bullion

It will take several thousand platters to get an ounce of Pt, if you are clever. :wink:


----------



## uksmoker (Aug 19, 2008)

so the main thing to go for is gold then


----------



## enragedcow (Aug 19, 2008)

uksmoker said:


> so the main thing to go for is gold then



You won't get gold out of platters. Out of the connector pins and PCB perhaps, but not off the platters.


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 26, 2008)

Hard Drive Disks contain Pt, very small amount and each HD disk yield different results

We have performed assays on HD disks before.
2006 HD disk for example yield 20ppm, which means 20 grams per metric ton of that certain disc. the disc itself weighs only 23 grams


----------



## istari9 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll sell all my platters if anyone is interested...

Ray


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 14, 2008)

NAM LABS said:


> Hard Drive Disks contain Pt, very small amount and each HD disk yield different results
> 
> We have performed assays on HD disks before.
> 2006 HD disk for example yield 20ppm, which means 20 grams per metric ton of that certain disc. the disc itself weighs only 23 grams



What about older platters going back into the early 90s or beyond?? What kind of concentrations can you see there??


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2009)

what i'd like to know is, if you dissolve the aluminium to get the foil coating
can you then recover the aluminium?


----------



## istari9 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 300 for sale if you want them and more to come!

Ray


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 26, 2009)

> what i'd like to know is, if you dissolve the aluminium to get the foil coating
> can you then recover the aluminium?



Absolutely not!!! Once aluminum (or W, Mg, Ta, Ti, etc.) is dissolved, aluminum metal (or W, Mg, Ta, Ti, etc.) cannot be recovered inexpensively. Consider it totally lost. Once dissolved, it is totally worthless. Aluminum is the most abundant metal in the earth's crust, but it's all in salt form. 

Aluminum metal was once used to make a crown for a British Queen. Aluminum, at that time, was extremely valuable because it was extremely costly to convert aluminum salts to aluminum metal and could only be done in very small quantities.

I think that today's Al is still produced by the Hall process which uses very hi temp, a solvent matrix, and a lot of electricity to convert the Al salt to Al, electrolytically. If I remember right, it costs about $.45 to produce a pound of aluminum, and that's using cheap electricity directly from hydroelectric plants. Some say the Hall process is one of the 5 greatest inventions of all time. I think that ALCOA started with Hall.

This question has been occasionally asked, in different ways, since the forum started. I really hope that no one ever asks it again.


----------



## GeeDub (Feb 7, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Once aluminum (or W, Mg, Ta, Ti, etc.) is dissolved, aluminum metal (or W, Mg, Ta, Ti, etc.) cannot be recovered inexpensively. Consider it totally lost. Once dissolved, it is totally worthless.



Actually, it's not *totally* worthless... It just can't be used by most of us refiners. It can however make a great building product. Google "Geopolymer"


----------

